# Some Say They Do Not Like Cats And Now I Know Why



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

I recently adopted a new cat, a year and a half old and called the vet yesterday asking about tranquilizers for the cat, me too if he could prescribe them. Of course he picks this time to be away till Tuesday.

I have owned six cats in my lifetime and miss each and every one of them and their loving ways. Not this one though, believe me when I say that when I saw him starting to nibble on a houseplant it was in the back of the mind to let him go at it while wondering if it was harmful to cats. And just so you can stop thinking bad of me, I googled the plant and gave it to my neighbor.

Why so bad.....first of all he bites for no reason, several times while walking in the house this holy terror comes at me, wraps all four paws around my leg and chops down. I have taken to wearing jeans and bullet proof long underwear.

He has two speeds, fast and faster and seems to be a projectile aimed at anything in home decor that is breakable. 

Yesterday morning was the last straw before calling the vet. I watched in awe while he bounded up on the kitchen table, down, then up on a chair while knocking my cell phone off the end table, from chair to the top of the fireplace knocking over an antique clock on it's side and then from there a good 6 foot sail over to the couch where he laid panting with his tongue hanging out leaving me wondering if this was the end.

And he constantly washes, usually you know where....vet checked him for fleas, etc. when I got him so that is not the problem. This cat rivals the washing machine for the noise he makes.

When I could not get the vet I called a friend and was actually crying because I told her that I did not want to send him back to the humane society as this was his second time adopted out and I feared they would give him the golden needle. She has five cats and I was thinking of caging him up and dumping him on her doorstep.

She recommeded a product called Felimazole a pherenome diffuser so off to the pet store to snag the last bottle. It has worked to some extent, he has only bitten my hand twice this morning and not hard.

Advice????


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Squirt bottle & a can of pennies. Shake the pennies when he does something wrong to get his attn. Tell him no. Spray him with water. I think cats can have anxiety but I'm not 100% on that.

Maybe some catnip.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2021)

Cats can have anxiety, cats can be crazy, cats can be stupid.  I know, I know, hard to believe but true. I knew a cat who would not only do what Lee describes, but would stalk and hunt you down, sometimes stalking you for hours.  Scary.  Cat was a freak for a house pet.  Wasn't my cat.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> I recently adopted a new cat, a year and a half old and called the vet yesterday asking about tranquilizers for the cat, me too if he could prescribe them. Of course he picks this time to be away till Tuesday.
> 
> I have owned six cats in my lifetime and miss each and every one of them and their loving ways. Not this one though, believe me when I say that when I saw him starting to nibble on a houseplant it was in the back of the mind to let him go at it while wondering if it was harmful to cats. And just so you can stop thinking bad of me, I googled the plant and gave it to my neighbor.
> 
> ...


Assume this cat is a "male"?  Would say he is feral and it sometimes can take years for this testosterone thing to settle down.  Also assume you don't live in an area where he could be an outdoor cat?  Good luck.  We've had dealings with many ferals over the years and sometimes you just come upon  one that's not a good indoor fit.  We had one that would run up a tree and grab a squirrel or chase one across the yard.

They make good mousers or molers but certainly not indoor companions usually.

Advice would be if you know this isn't going to work out to find a good acreage home for him.  Wish you lived nearby, 
we'd take him.  Sure if there are farms around you, that would be a great place to re-home him.  Farmer's usually like to have cats around their barns to keep the mice at bay.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok, you are making Bella look better and better.  I also wear very thick socks and loose pants around my darling biting puppy.  At training the other day the trainee trainer was playing with Bella and said “see, she is just licking me”, and then, Bella being Bella, bit her.  .  Yup, see Bella, see Bella bite.

Cats bites, that draw blood, are worst than dog bites that draw blood so watch those bites carefully.  But, as an experienced cat owner, I am sure you know this.

I would open the door and let that cat find a new home far away from me.  I think the humane society knew it wasn’t going to work and took advantage of you.  We occasionally have our humane society sell dogs that have a bite history.  It’s shameful behavior.

I wish I could help you,  But I am a dog person.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

Unfortunately, the behaviour you've described is the reason I haven't liked cats for a long time. A close work friend had cats all her life, and she had one that would purr around my ankles, then lunge and dig its claws and teeth into my hand, and hang there. I've had this sort of behaviour from a couple of other cats too.

Another work friend had a cat that would wait for her to come into a room, then hiss and lunge at her, scratching and biting. Still, she loved that cat.

I've only trusted one cat, my nephew's wife's late Siamese, who was the gentlest and most loving cat I've ever known. She also had a big gray cat that was nice, but didn't like being picked up. They had both been strays.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> Why so bad.....first of all he bites for no reason, several times while walking in the house this holy terror comes at me, wraps all four paws around my leg and chops down.


That sounds like a feral cat I had once during her adjustment period!  I didn't learn well how to handle her so although she stopped doing that, she was aggressive and we had a bad relationship for 8 years.  Then I was reading some book about showing love with your eyes, it was about human relationships but I tried it on the cat, and it worked really well and the last 9 years together were awesome.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Have you seen this TV show @Lee? Maybe it will help.

My Cat From Hell


----------



## Jules (Mar 7, 2021)

Shame on the shelter that didn’t describe the behaviour of this cat clearly and say that if things didn’t work out to return it.  

I had a cat similar to that for several years.  There was no pleasure in being around it.  He bit anyone unexpectedly.   He went to a ranch and was thriving quite well for many years.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 7, 2021)

I had a cat that had to be on Valium. I would try something like that. Is the cat neutered? Maybe that will help.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

I really don't like cats...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

I like cats .. just can't "read" them the way I can, dogs.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 7, 2021)

Take the cat back to the Humane Society and tell the why.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2021)

Felimazole does help, in my experience. Catnip is a great idea, but buy it loose in a bag or bottle so you can use it wherever you need to, like his bed or wherever you want him to hang out for a while. It's available in a little spray bottle too. The thing is, these products chill cats out temporarily. He needs to be socialized, and that involves intense training but it doesn't take very long unless the cat just isn't having it. 

There are some really good youtube videos about socializing cats.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> That sounds like a feral cat I had once during her adjustment period!  I didn't learn well how to handle her so although she stopped doing that, she was aggressive and we had a bad relationship for 8 years.  Then I was reading some book about showing love with your eyes, it was about human relationships but I tried it on the cat, and it worked really well and the last 9 years together were awesome.


Eye language worked for me, too!


----------



## Judycat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blah I'm a cat person but I wouldn't want to deal with that kind of behavior anymore. It's nobody's fault,  the cat is just living its reality. I use the pennies in an Altoid tin and a spray bottle I call Mister Squirty. They have come in handy many times over the years. I used to rub a little (very little) diphenhydramine cream on the interior tips of the psycho cat's ears too.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

I am essentially a dog person, but I've known some very nice cats in my lifetime.  However, my neighbor, years ago had one that was a holy terror and we had more fall outs over him letting that cat loose in the unfenced yard more than once.  I couldn't believe it one time he wanted me to cat sit his "baby" while he went away on business.  I told him to board him.  No way.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Felimazole does help, in my experience. Catnip is a great idea, but buy it loose in a bag or bottle so you can use it wherever you need to, like his bed or wherever you want him to hang out for a while. It's available in a little spray bottle too. The thing is, these products chill cats out temporarily. He needs to be socialized, and that involves intense training but it doesn't take very long unless the cat just isn't having it.
> 
> There are some really good youtube videos about socializing cats.


Crazy cat on catnip?


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

Doesn't catnip make them whackier?  In which case, giving it to him could exacerbate the issue.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Poor guy. He's going through some tough readjustments. I've gotten to know and befriend many a "mean" cat and completely understand your dilemma. He doesn't need drugs. He needs patient love and understanding.

It you can keep your distance and give him time to learn everything is safe I bet you'll discover a new and loving friend.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Doesn't catnip make them whackier?  In which case, giving it to him could exacerbate the issue.


Nah, a lot of the time the nip just zones them out.


----------



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

More tomorrow, he came and sat by me, this is a start.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> More tomorrow, he came and sat by me, this is a start.


There ya go. Just relax, ignore him and make no fast moves . . .   Progress!


----------



## Ceege (Mar 7, 2021)

I've had pets all my life.  Dogs, cats, birds, turtles, even ferrets.  But, I've never had as much trouble as I've had with the cat I have now.  I got Misty last August at 8 weeks old.  She has been over active and just does not get what the word 'no' means.  I can't keep her off of the dining table or kitchen counters.  I disinfect them before meal preparation.   I haven't tried the _pennies in a can_ yet, but the squirt bottle means nothing to her.

She likes to hide and, when I walk by, she dashes out and attaches herself to my leg.  I got her spayed and declawed (front) in December.  I wasn't planning on getting her declawed, but she has scratched me to the point of running blood so often and when the vet brought it up, I decided to get it done.  She still jumps on me but she doesn't cause as much damage with her hind claws as she did with the front ones.  And catnip seems to make her even more aggressive.

One suggestion I got from the internet was to set up a 'time out' area for her.  When she goes on a rampage I put her in the bathroom, where her litter and a bowl of water is, for 30 minutes to calm down.  I put her there when I'm eating and when I go to bed, also.  I've read that a lot of cat owners put their cats in a separate room during the night.

She's about a third better than she was before I had her spayed.  I'm hoping that by the time she is a year old in June, she will have outgrown _most_ of her bad behavior. There was a t-shirt on the PBS site that had the words, "If the world was really flat, cats would have pushed everything off by now".  She's broken several things, so I've put away my breakables.

I wish I had taken in an older rescue, but they can come with their own set of problems.


----------



## Lara (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Squirt bottle & a can of pennies. Shake the pennies when he does something wrong to get his attn. Tell him no. Spray him with water. I think cats can have anxiety but I'm not 100% on that.


If somebody shook a can of pennies at me and sprayed me with water I think I'd have anxiety too


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Lara said:


> If somebody shook a can of pennies at me and sprayed me with water I think I'd have anxiety too


LOL! I had a cat that would not behave. After I started that can shaking and water spraying he finally started to settle down. He would test me though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm a cat person but I had a Siamese cat that I hated. It was the only cat I paid for too; got it from a co-worker. I lived at home when I had my baby and told my parents I wasn't coming home with my baby until that cat was gone. I don't know what they did with it...didn't care. Our other cat was darling.

My sister hates cats to this day because she was attacked by one a long time ago. It scratched her up good so she wants nothing to do with them. Our last "cat baby" was devilish sometimes but she wasn't a demon like your cat.  She's been gone for over 25 years and I still miss and think about her. Are you going to keep that cat?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm a cat person but I had a Siamese cat that I hated. It was the only cat I paid for too; got it from a co-worker. I lived at home when I had my baby and told my parents I wasn't coming home with my baby until that cat was gone. I don't know what they did with it...didn't care. Our other cat was darling.
> 
> My sister hates cats to this day because she was attacked by one a long time ago. It scratched her up good so she wants nothing to do with them. Our last "cat baby" was devilish sometimes but she wasn't a demon like your cat.  She's been gone for over 25 years and I still miss and think about her. Are you going to keep that cat?


My arms were shredded by a cat when I was, I think, 7.  It was my dads cat and it got out of the house and I was sent to get it and bring it back.  I did, but OMG it ripped me up.  Dad took the cats side.  I believe I hated that cat.

I got my revenge though.  There was a rabies outbreak.  Be careful of cats or dog foaming at the mouth.  Hmm.  I was 8 years old.  I took my toothpaste, which foamed, and filled that cat from hell mouth with it.  “Here kitty, want this.”  Cat smacked its mouth, up and down, sticky toothpaste starts to foam.

Dad, dad, the cat is foaming at the mouth.  No more cat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2021)

I feel bad for you @Lee, I've never had a cat like that.  I agree with the squirt bottle suggestion, I used it on my cat when he was a kitten to stop him from going out the front door.  Just regular water on a medium spray, just a short squirt and the word No, sent him the other way.

Does he have a cat tree near a window with a lot of things to amuse him, like birds, squirrels, people, etc?  Also, playing with a cat toy wand until he tires and begins to pant, that will release some energy and even help strenghten the bond between the two of you.  His nails have to be kept trimmed, I do my own cat, but you may have to have the vet do it.  I don't like the idea of giving any pets medications that alter their mood, not ideal in my opinion.

Good luck with him.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Doesn't catnip make them whackier?  In which case, giving it to him could exacerbate the issue.


Yes. Don't get him high on nip !


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Try giving him high places to escape to.

I do recommend that series I posted now on YouTube; Animal Planet's "My Cat From Hell". That guy has some good ideas.

My doggie rules our house, but I miss having a cat too.


----------



## Jules (Mar 7, 2021)

You took this cat in good faith with the expectation of doing your best for him and being happy together.  We’ve been made to feel guilty for acquiring an animal and getting bored with it, which is definitely not you.  

After a reasonable try at retraining him, are you willing to live with him for 15 years or more.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 7, 2021)

I like all animals, except certain ones that come in the house uninvited, like mice and a few snakes, and spiders that bite me during the night while I sleep. There are some cats that roam the neighborhood and I assume are keeping the mouse population under control, since they haven't been a big problem for a while. I'm allergic to cats, so I'd never have one, but other than that, I have nothing against them. It seems like they're easier to take care of than dogs, but I love dogs. Life wouldn't be the same without one.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm a cat person but I had a Siamese cat that I hated. It was the only cat I paid for too; got it from a co-worker. I lived at home when I had my baby and told my parents I wasn't coming home with my baby until that cat was gone. I don't know what they did with it...didn't care. Our other cat was darling.
> 
> My sister hates cats to this day because she was attacked by one a long time ago. It scratched her up good so she wants nothing to do with them. Our last "cat baby" was devilish sometimes but she wasn't a demon like your cat.  She's been gone for over 25 years and I still miss and think about her. Are you going to keep that cat?


Grew up with Siamese cats. They are ridiculously smart. My mom used to say one in particular was the reincarnation of a Japanese pilot my dad shot down during WWII.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Doesn't catnip make them whackier?  In which case, giving it to him could exacerbate the issue.


It might depend on the breed or how much you put down for them. My cat would roll around in it and then chill there for a while, and then jump in my lap to get pets. It wore off within half-an-hour, but after giving him some a few times a day for a few days and then tapering off for about a week, he calmed down quite a bit and I didn't need to use it at all. Except I bought him a catnip-stuffed ball or toy mouse now and then.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Grew up with Siamese cats. They are ridiculously smart. My mom used to say one in particular was the reincarnation of a Japanese pilot my dad shot down during WWII.


I don't know SetWave. I took an 8 week metaphysical course in 1988 and our instructor said that there's no transmigration of souls. Animals are not supposed to be able to reincarnate as people and vice versa. But your mother must've had good reasons to feel as she did.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2021)

I am not a cat person.  My youngest daughter is and has always had great results with them.  I don't have any pets now.  Was a fish person for awhile. Loved my "betas".


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Are you going to keep that cat?


Diva, yes I am going to keep him. I like challenges and this cat is a challenge. I swear that all my other six dearly departed have somehow transferred telepathically their worst individual habit to him.

There is no way I would return him to the humane society, I would sooner have him put to sleep as to return him now after his taste of freedom would be cruel.

I do not think he was a feral cat, he shows no indication of wanting to go outside. But I do think he may have been in a home with a person on oxygen as when a program came on with that sound he reacted with ears and eyes toward the tv. So he was taken from one home to one society and then moved to another society. I never had a chance to interact with him, they took my cat carrier, I paid, they gave me the carrier and said good luck.

The diffuser of Feliway seems to have settled him down a bit. He sat with me last night about a foot away. Treats work.

Funny thing.....he fetches. I crumpled up a tinfoil ball, threw it, he brought it back. Did this over a dozen times.

He is scared, spends a lot of time high up and also "hiding" in his paper grocery bag. 

Baby steps Lee, baby steps. And while I initially thought of calling him Swiffer I changed his name to Reilly, he does respond at times.


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2021)

Depends on how they were treated before adoption. If they were abused, they may feel thay are protecting themselves by going on the offensive. My cousin's wife has a cat thet is very affectionate to her, but claws and bites my cousin if he tyries to touch it.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 8, 2021)

Having lived with little furry terrors for quite a few decades; all I can say is they are all different personalities; those that like to bite/attack, post kittenhood, if not neutered early will, likely, take a looong time to settle down.

I would not (after one attempted rescue) even consider letting a feral adult male cat adopt me, or move in.

Some cats can be trained; if you have the patience of Job and can find something that they like well enough to degrade themselves (in their opinion) for... its personality driven though and some may not be amenable to training.

My first cat would fetch, roll over, sit up, and really liked pizza; he would keep track of the level of of food in the bag and let me know when it was time to get more... He knew the doorkob had something to do with opening the door but could not get a good enough grasp on it.
The next cat, the attempted rescue, was a terror/attack cat and had to make the trip to the animal shelter.
The last one was mentally challenged (rejected by his mother), but could manipulate (terrorize) one of my friends  by simply sitting and staring.. he (Useless) liked everyone else and especially, cherry pie.

For unknown reasons cats will often elect to sit on a sheet of typing/printer paper where ever it is palced on the floor...

Enjoy!


----------



## Ceege (Mar 8, 2021)

A friend advised me that cats will get 'worked up' over what they see outside of the window and can turn that frenzy on to you.  Close your curtains on windows where they can see a lot of birds, squirrels, and stray cats.  Leave other window curtains open on windows where the viewing of other animals is limited.  I'm going to give it a try.  Front drapes and back shades closed.  Side drapes left open.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2021)

Lee said:


> Diva, yes I am going to keep him. I like challenges and this cat is a challenge. I swear that all my other six dearly departed have somehow transferred telepathically their worst individual habit to him.
> 
> There is no way I would return him to the humane society, I would sooner have him put to sleep as to return him now after his taste of freedom would be cruel.
> 
> ...


Seems like you've made progress already. Bless you for not wanting to shuttle him around even more than he's been.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My arms were shredded by a cat when I was, I think, 7.  It was my dads cat and it got out of the house and I was sent to get it and bring it back.  I did, but OMG it ripped me up.  Dad took the cats side.  I believe I hated that cat.
> 
> I got my revenge though.  There was a rabies outbreak.  Be careful of cats or dog foaming at the mouth.  Hmm.  I was 8 years old.  I took my toothpaste, which foamed, and filled that cat from hell mouth with it.  “Here kitty, want this.”  Cat smacked its mouth, up and down, sticky toothpaste starts to foam.
> 
> Dad, dad, the cat is foaming at the mouth.  No more cat.


It’s not like he killed the cat. He put the cat outside, we lived next to an orange grove.  It became a feral cat or found a new home.  This was 1953.  I am sure the cat was better off than I was.  I should have left the cat at home and gone to live in the orange grove.  I would have escaped a lot of beatings.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2021)

I guess we were lucky with our 3 cats. Each had their own personality but they all ruled the roost. We had dogs at the same time and occasionally the cats would stalk the dogs, usually while they were sleeping. There would be a bit of a scuffle but eventually they calmed down.
They were all feral cats. 
I noticed that you can now buy pet toys with batteries. Some look like mice, it might use up some of that built up energy chasing one around..
Good luck and I'm glad you are really trying to find a solution to the problem.


----------



## Ceege (Mar 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Shake the pennies when he does something wrong to get his attn. Tell him no.


As far as Misty is concerned, this is the best advice I've _ever_ taken. Misty is my 8th cat over the years, and I've never had one as obstinate as she is.

I put some pennies in some stainless steel travel mugs and placed them around the house. Works great.  And, I only have to give it a shake once and that's enough.  And after a couple of days, I only have to pick up the mugs.  Don't even have to shake them.  

So, thank you - thank you - thank you.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 13, 2021)

Try some "kitty crack"...this stuff is wild.  My cat will come and sit right by the counter where I keep her daily treat tube.  Great for training & rewarding good behavior.

https://www.amazon.com/Churu-Lickable-Creamy-Flavor-Variety/dp/B01N3QZTMI


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm a cat person. I've had cats my whole life. Someone gave me, "Nipsy", a white angora. She would attack to you whenever. And like Lee's cat, she'd bite the hell out of me unprovoked. I was in the bathroom, sitting there,  The cat jumped up un the tub rim, which was right near the toilet. I petted her, and she was purring away. I finished, and stood up. She immediately clawed me where it hurt, and believe me it hurt. I'm not proud of this, but i was so angry I picked her up and tossed her out of the bathroom. I finally had it with this lousy cat. I gave  her to this farmer to hunt mice in his barn. I don't know what it is, maybe cat schizophrenia or something, but I wasn't keeping an animal that attacked me all the time.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee said:


> I recently adopted a new cat, a year and a half old and called the vet yesterday asking about tranquilizers for the cat, me too if he could prescribe them. Of course he picks this time to be away till Tuesday.
> 
> I have owned six cats in my lifetime and miss each and every one of them and their loving ways. Not this one though, believe me when I say that when I saw him starting to nibble on a houseplant it was in the back of the mind to let him go at it while wondering if it was harmful to cats. And just so you can stop thinking bad of me, I googled the plant and gave it to my neighbor.
> 
> ...


I had a cat who would attack my bare legs like that. His bite was quite vicious. I would have to drop to the floor and grab him firmly by the scruff of his neck and literally throw him outside. Afterwards he sometimes seemed to show remorse. He was later diagnosed with a urinary tract infection which was only investigated when he started passing bloody urine. I think pain might have had something to do with the attacks.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know SetWave. I took an 8 week metaphysical course in 1988 and our instructor said that there's no transmigration of souls. Animals are not supposed to be able to reincarnate as people and vice versa. But your mother must've had good reasons to feel as she did.


It's my theory that sulphur crested cockatoos are actually the souls of evil old men, denied entry into the after life until they spend the next 70 years or so back on earth in the form of a bird. Anyone who has had close experience of this species might tend to agree with me. The beak is vicious and they bite for pure entertainment value.

Only kidding of course, but they can be very evil


----------



## Judycat (Mar 14, 2021)

I had a cat who would come to the side of the bed and use his paw to gently touch my hand. Then he'd sit on the floor waiting for the inevitable. The moment I would reach down and touch his head, he'd turn it around and bite hard on my hand between the little finger and the wrist. Oh would that hurt. He got a lot of satisfaction from doing that. After I yelled in pain, he'd get up and walk away.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 14, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I had a cat who would come to the side of the bed and use his paw to gently touch my hand. Then he'd sit on the floor waiting for the inevitable. The moment I would reach down and touch his head, he'd turn it around and bite hard on my hand between the little finger and the wrist. Oh would that hurt. He got a lot of satisfaction from doing that. After I yelled in pain, he'd get up and walk away.


He was better trained than you!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know SetWave. I took an 8 week metaphysical course in 1988 and our instructor said that there's no transmigration of souls. Animals are not supposed to be able to reincarnate as people and vice versa. But your mother must've had good reasons to feel as she did.


It was just a family joke.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 14, 2021)

I adore kitty kats. So much that in the past when I used to drink wine, my favorite was zeller schwarze katz such as:


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 14, 2021)

The kids had cats.  When they left home, several were left behind.  Not being cruel, we cared for but did not replace them.  Cats can really stink up a place, so I don't miss them.  After having gone thru being a rescue and boarding house for cats, birds, possums, rabbits, snakes and other fauna with the kids; no more animals, especially cats.


----------



## 911 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee said:


> I recently adopted a new cat, a year and a half old and called the vet yesterday asking about tranquilizers for the cat, me too if he could prescribe them. Of course he picks this time to be away till Tuesday.
> 
> I have owned six cats in my lifetime and miss each and every one of them and their loving ways. Not this one though, believe me when I say that when I saw him starting to nibble on a houseplant it was in the back of the mind to let him go at it while wondering if it was harmful to cats. And just so you can stop thinking bad of me, I googled the plant and gave it to my neighbor.
> 
> ...


Your story wasn’t meant to be funny, but there were parts that made me laugh a bit. Best of luck with the new cat.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> It's my theory that sulphur crested cockatoos are actually the souls of evil old men, denied entry into the after life until they spend the next 70 years or so back on earth in the form of a bird. Anyone who has had close experience of this species might tend to agree with me. The beak is vicious and they bite for pure entertainment value.
> 
> Only kidding of course, but they can be very evil


Glad I have never encountered *that* bird Judycat!
@SetWave  I kinda figured that.  LOL


----------



## Nathan (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee said:


> Some Say They Do Not Like Cats And Now I Know Why


I don't really 'dislike' cats, but here's my view:


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2021)

Update....I called the veterinarian last week and told him that he had to put this cat on tranquilizers or my alternative would be to call my people doc and get put on Prozac.

So now we have a solution I think??? Kitty is now on a drug called Gabapentin which has made a difference in my sanity.

This will be a trial as the vet does not like it as a long term solution unless absolutely necessary, hopefully will give us time to adjust to the new surroundings and calm down.

I have not been bitten in 4 days, he actually sat beside me with his head on my lap yesterday and purred. Reaching over to get my glass of wine only resulted in a dirty look as I had disturbed him.

And he still goes to that retreat high up if someone comes to the door.

We are getting there.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> Update....I called the veterinarian last week and told him that he had to put this cat on tranquilizers or my alternative would be to call my people doc and get put on Prozac.
> 
> So now we have a solution I think??? Kitty is now on a drug called Gabapentin which has made a difference in my sanity.
> 
> ...


Good to hear this, Lee!

As far as jumping up to heights when someone comes in, I think that's normal and he's helping himself not to freak out. I look at it as "self care".


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2021)

We live in a rural area, and over the past few years, there seems to be a substantial rise in "Feral Cats".  They are often seen roaming around the buildings and stores in the towns, and the highways are increasingly littered with their "remains" after being hit by cars.  I've seen a couple in our forest, and they, like most wild animals, quickly turn and run when encountering a human.  I suspect that a lot of people get a cat, and find it unsuitable, and then dump it into the countryside....leaving it to fend for itself.  This is Not good.


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2021)

There is a place called "Cat Island". I thought, "this can't be good". I was thinking it was an island full of ferrel cats. Google informed me it's an adoption facility...how nice. They have a beautiful cat pictured so I clicked on it's Bio. I'll copy and paste it for you in case any of you want her 

"Lilly (sweet name)...
...is 4 years old. Her person's living situation has changed and Lilly cannot come along. She is beautiful.
From her person: She will hiss, but once she gets to know someone she will stop. She isnt much of a cuddler...She will let you know if there is no food in her bowl, her irritant of choice is chewing on plastic. She isn't very vocal but if she is stuck somewhere she will let you know. lol

...grooming and visiting the vet requires sedation, she growls and bites when she goes. My two younger kids and i have had to shave her a few times because of getting matted, it takes oven mitts and arm coverings and all 3 of us to do it, and usually several hours because she fights us. I do have some sedative that i can give you but am not sure how well it works (aka it's not working). Im going to try to get her brushed at least and get any mats out before we give her to you."


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara's post reminds me of a tv *FAIL* episode where people tried to convince others to adopt pets.  One cat was named "Pinky" and was said to be a very gentle cat.  But as soon as the narrator said 'gentle', Pinky turned into a wild animal who scratched his leg very badly and all set for the kill.  Thankfully, another handler came to his rescue and put a box over crazy mad Pinky's head and subdued him.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Ceege (Apr 4, 2021)

Misty hates it when I close the door to the bathroom.




 via @YouTube 

I was hoping she'd catch those girls and chase them out of the house.
Still waiting...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

Our cat was a stray. It was a kitten someone dropped off on our road and it was found under the hosta plants by our dogs. A small 6 or 7 week old kitten that looked famished. My husband was leaving to go to work so said whatever you do, don’t feed it, so as soon as he left I got out the chicken. Smokey is now  15 years old and just loves it here.


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

Keesha, I'm so glad Smokey worked out so well for both of you.
I wasn't kidding about that cat up for adoption named Lilly in my Post 61. She's still available.
Here's the link: https://www.petfinder.com/cat/lilly-50490500/nc/emerald-isle/island-cat-allies-nc241/
I forgot to mention the last sentence in Lilly's BIO that she chases their 70lb dog around the house and he's afraid of her


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

Lara said:


> There is a place called "Cat Island". I thought, "this can't be good". I was thinking it was an island full of ferrel cats. Google informed me it's an adoption facility...how nice. They have a beautiful cat pictured so I clicked on it's Bio. I'll copy and paste it for you in case any of you want her
> 
> "Lilly (sweet name)...
> ...is 4 years old. Her person's living situation has changed and Lilly cannot come along. She is beautiful.
> ...


Yeah! Ummmm! No way. 
My cats and other two dogs wouldn’t like another cat, especially a moody, unstable one.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 5, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Lara's post reminds me of a tv *FAIL* episode where people tried to convince others to adopt pets.  One cat was named "Pinky" and was said to be a very gentle cat.  But as soon as the narrator said 'gentle', Pinky turned into a wild animal who scratched his leg very badly and all set for the kill.  Thankfully, another handler came to his rescue and put a box over crazy mad Pinky's head and subdued him.


Yes Pinky was quite the cat. I remember that video made me laugh although I'm sure that poor guy suffered.  Having a cat on a leash is not the same as having a dog on a leash.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Our cat was a stray. It was a kitten someone dropped off on our road and it was found under the hosta plants by our dogs. A small 6 or 7 week old kitten that looked famished. My husband was leaving to go to work so said whatever you do, don’t feed it, so as soon as he left I got out the chicken. Smokey is now  15 years old and just loves it here.


Similar to the story of my Hello Kitty.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Similar to the story of my Hello Kitty.


They’re the best.
She hissed and swat the dogs when first entering our house, just to put them both in their place and steals their dog beds every chance she gets.

When she was younger I taught her to chase a foam ball and bring it back to me and she was great at it.

She’s really playful for a 15 year old cat.


----------



## Lara (Apr 5, 2021)

I never knew cats could be taught to retrieve. 
I know they're smart enough but stubborn and independent. 

Your cat sounds pleasantly unique Keesha. Lucky you. And lucky her for your rescue.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Lara said:


> I never knew cats could be taught to retrieve.
> I know they're smart enough but stubborn and independent.
> 
> Your cat sounds pleasantly unique Keesha. Lucky you. And lucky her for your rescue.


I've had more than one Siamese cat who started the game himself without any training. Good times.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I've had more than one Siamese cat who started the game himself without any training. Good times.


My parents had 5 Siamese cats. They are smart but loud when they start losing their hearing. My parents last two cats were Siamese; a seal point and lilac point who both went deaf. They’d meow-w-w   extra loud to find one another.  Cute but a tad annoying. Lol


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 6, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Yes Pinky was quite the cat. I remember that video made me laugh although I'm sure that poor guy suffered.  Having a cat on a leash is not the same as having a dog on a leash.





How I wish I could give you a thousand LIKES for that clip!  Never thought I'd ever see it again.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 7, 2021)

follow up to Pinky the wildcat:


----------

